# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  How to paint Aluminium Window Frames

## DaleBlack

Hi all 
Please see pictures of my  80s brown aluminium windows that I want to paint white.   
What do you think of the following  
Rough it up with a scourer pad. Sanding paper not needed if surface still intact.
Clean up the frame with Thinners to remove reside and dust
Mask up the frame including over any rubber, felt etc that you dont want paint on
Etch Primer
then
Paint in multiple light coats with a thick final coat so the end result looks like plastic. 
Also this panel below is damaged   
Can I use builders bog to fill this section? the white stuff is foam. 
rhanks

----------


## phild01

Looks like bronze anodised rather than paint!

----------


## Gaza

Looks like 80s all the way    
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

It's going to need a first class etch primer that isn't a normal stocked item.  Recommend Norglass products.
I have used their white primer product (not sure of name but don't think it was NoRust) on aluminium and know of nothing better. http://www.norglass.com.au/products/...ers-undercoats

----------


## DaleBlack

Hi all, yes its very 80s. 
When you say "bronze anodised" is that still aluminium with a coating called bronze anodised?   

> It's going to need a first class etch primer that  isn't a normal stocked item.  Recommend Norglass products.
> I have used their white primer product (not sure of name but don't think it was NoRust) on aluminium and know of nothing better. Norglass Paints and Specialty Finishes: Sealers, Primers & Undercoats

  What about   *1* SELF-ETCHING PRIMER *SELF-ETCHING PRIMER**   *  			 			 			 				 			 	Rust-Oleum Self Etching Primer prepares bare metal, aluminum and  fiberglass surfaces to promote maximum adhesion and smoothness of the  top coat. This product is formulated to stop rust and is an essential  step to achieve a professionally finished look.  *Features:*  Etches and primes in one stepMaximum adhesion and corresion resistanceAny angle spray with comfort tip  
Its a Zinsser product so I assume its pretty good quality, though maybe not as good as Norglass.  2http://www.solverpaints.com.au/Trade...al15112011.pdf 
this system uses the below as its first coat  http://www.solverpaints.com.au/diy/P...PR-4120-01.pdf 
but when reading the document I notice its says 
WHEN USING A SOLVENT BASED FINISHING SYSTEM:apply 1 coat Solver line 4632 Single Pack Self Etch Primer by spray and then 4120 Zinc Phosphate Metal Primer   3 The Norglass product you mean I think is this  Norglass Paints and Specialty Finishes: NoRust All Surface Primer 
A very fast drying primer with excellent corrosion inhibiting pigment  for ferrous and non-ferrous metals. Because of its outstanding adhesion  to almost every surface NoRust is the preferred primer for most paint  systems. Suitable for all areas other than those of continuous  immersion. 
I wonder if you can get all of these in spray cans? also I want to paint the windows White Pearl, so a few of the above I note come in White not grey so thats good.

----------


## Aurion45

OK, here the go at repaint with the right paint, try these companies. CRL Brand Paints 
or  Anodise Touch Up / Anodising / Products & Services / AAF - Australian Aluminium Finishing

----------


## Elegy

Hi - Did you go ahead and paint your old frames?  Did it work?   Appreciate any update/advice.  Elegy

----------

